# Substitute for 7mm Drill bit



## DUD

I got ready to turn my first pen, and can't find my 7mm bit.  Is there a different bit in inches that will work?  I have not been able to find one locally.  Any Help?  Thanks,  Bill


----------



## mrcook4570

J or 9/32" will also work


----------



## DUD

Thanks Stan I looked but couldn't find the correct one.  Bill


----------



## gerryr

I use an "I" bit, a lot less slop.


----------



## Randy_

Slimline tube = 0.267"

I bit = 0.2720"

7mm bit = 0.2756"

J bit = 0.2770"

9/32" bit = 0.2812"


Looks like the "I" bit might be the better choice if you can find one.

Note:  The tube I measured was from a PSI kit.  Tubes from other manufacturers may be slightly different in size??

I had never measured a slimline tube before and the results surprised me a little.  Do these numbers raise any questions/thoughts with any of you guys??


----------



## alamocdc

I've had the "I" bit work a few times, but I've also found it to be a bit too small at others. I think it depends on the kit manufacturer and the wall thickness of the tubes they use, but I haven't had time to determine the correlation.


----------



## DUD

Thanks for the replies, I think I'll go to a tool/hardware store We have here for factories.  I might get lucky.  Bill


----------



## Daniel

I just had to use the I bit instead of the 7mm. seem to have lost my 7mm. the fit was real nice.. almost used the J but took just a sec to check the I. glad I did.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I just had to use the I bit instead of the 7mm. seem to have lost my 7mm. the fit was real nice.. almost used the J but took just a sec to check the I. glad I did.



I'm going to start another thread shortly so we don't get too far afield here; but I wonder if we get better/stronger glue joints if we use a drill bit that gives a tighter fitting hole??  Please address any comments to the new thread.  Thanks


----------

